# OT > Offtopic >  VRLeaks

## joht. Nyman

Tässä, olkaa hyvä:
http://vrleaks.wordpress.com/2012/12...ina-2010-2012/

Teroitan nyt edelleenkin tätä asiaa, joka VRLeaksissa lukee ja on lukenut koko ajan:

_VRLeaks started more or less as a joke when I came across some VR-documents about plans to build a parlour car and wrote on a railway forum: VRLeaks has received information concerning a parlour car VR has ordered. I was kicked out from that forum, and decided to start VRLeaks, my own internet forum nobody could kick me out of. Documents from inside VR kept on coming and I kept on publishing them. On New Years Eve, a Finnish newspaper published an article about VRs bonus payment system, and it was that article that made VRLeaks famous.

Thats how it all started.

All documents are checked from at least two different sources inside VR before they are published. The problem is not VRLeaks, single worker, the problem lies in the system which enables a government-owned company like VR to do the things it does.

VRLeaks has turned out to be extremely popular. During its 4 weeks existence theres been 175 000 visitors. VR has struggled with problems concerning schedules and ticket systems for years, while its top50-executives enjoy the benefits of the bonus payment system. Needless to say, neither personnel nor passengers are happy about this._

----------


## JSL

Se on tässä Suomiemme maassa vikana, että mistään ei saa esittää kritiikkiä, vaan tulee totella kuten Tsaari määrä. 
Siksi kritiikkisivusto saa niin kamalaa vastustusta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Siksi kritiikkisivusto saa niin kamalaa vastustusta.


Iso osa kritiikistä johtuu ihan siitäkin, että sivusto vetää niin pahasti huti suurimman osan aikaa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Iso osa kritiikistä johtuu ihan siitäkin, että sivusto vetää niin pahasti huti suurimman osan aikaa.


Tlajunen: salonkivaunun projektipäällikkö on muuan PMS, kuten hyvin tiedät. Samoin tuo mainittu salonkivaunuprojekti on nyt stand by -tilassa sattuneesta syystä.

Oliko jotain muuta kommentoitavaa tai kritisoitavaa VRLeaksista tai Leaksin jutuista?

----------


## tlajunen

> Oliko jotain muuta kommentoitavaa tai kritisoitavaa VRLeaksista tai Leaksin jutuista?


Ei mitään uutta, mitä ei olisi jo otettu esille täällä tai muualla.

En tiedä tai tunne ketään "PMS:ää". Salonkivaunuidean jäihinlaittaminen ei muuten johtunut VRLeaksista, eikä se edes ollut vielä lähellekään tilausvaiheessa, toisin kuin VRLeaks aikoinaan väitti.

...kuten varsin hyvin tiedät.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Ei mitään uutta, mitä ei olisi jo otettu esille täällä tai muualla.
> 
> En tiedä tai tunne ketään "PMS:ää". Salonkivaunuidean jäihinlaittaminen ei muuten johtunut VRLeaksista, eikä se edes ollut vielä lähellekään tilausvaiheessa, toisin kuin VRLeaks aikoinaan väitti.
> 
> ...kuten varsin hyvin tiedät.


Kuka muu kuin sinä on väittänyt tai vihjannut, että salonkivaunuhankkeen jäihinpano olisi VRLeaksista johtunut?

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuka muu kuin sinä on väittänyt tai vihjannut, että salonkivaunuhankkeen jäihinpano olisi VRLeaksista johtunut?


Täh, enhän minä sellaista ole vihjannut, päin vastoin. Sen sijaan sinä olet, tässä ketjussa hieman aikaisemmin:




> Samoin tuo mainittu salonkivaunuprojekti on nyt stand by -tilassa *sattuneesta syystä*.


Lisäksi sivuston toinen kirjoittaja Antti Ojala vihjasi samaan suuntaan toisella sivustolla, vieläpä käyttäen täysin samoja sanoja (mikä tietysti nostattaa vähän kulmakarvoja, mutta se siitä): http://vaunut.org/keskustelut/index.....html#msg34765
Tässä keskustelussa eräs kirjoittaja penäsi "sattuneen syyn" merkitystä, ja jo silloin tulkitsin samoin kuin nyt: VRLeaks vihjaa että jäihinpano olisi ollut heidän aikaansaannosta. Antti Ojalalla on ollut kaikki mahdollisuus oikaista tulkinta ja kertoa mitä sanamuodollaan tarkoitti, mutta sitä hän ei ole tehnyt, vaikka ketjussa erikseen pyysi listaamaan sivuston epäkohtia (eli huteja).

Näin ollen pidän tuota sanamuotoa "sattuneesta syystä" selvänä vihjailuna VRLeaksin osallisuudesta päätökseen. Mukava on myös huomata, ettet kiistä väittämääni sivustonne ensimmäisen postauksen hutia.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Meille ja kaiketi muillekin suomalaisille lienee aivan sama, mitä yksittäinen kommentoija on asioista mieltä, tai mikä on yksittäisen kirjoittajan vihjaus; firman nimeltä VR-Yhtymä Oy kokonaistilanteen hallinnon osalta voi jokainen tulkita tämän vuoden uutisointien osalta aivan itse, eikä siihen tarvita minkäänlaisia vihjailuita tai sepityksiä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

http://vaunut.org/keskustelut/index.....html#msg35360

----------


## joht. Nyman

Zige niin kuin kaikki muutkin saavat kertoa syyn ja argumentoida asian, miksi VRLeaks on vessasta.

Sana on vapaa.

----------


## zige94

Itseäni ihmetyttää; mikä on Nymanin tavoite tällä foorumilla? Se ei selkeästi ole keskusteleminen muiden jäsenten kanssa täällä, sillä hänen kaikki kirjoituksensakoskevat jollain tapaa VRLekasiä. Onko tarkoutus mainostaa VRLeaksia ja sen kirjoituksia, niin kutsuttuja saavutuksia (joita ei ole) vai joukkoliikennefoorumin tekeminen vuotosivuston tukisivustoksi? Jos vorgissa Antti Ojalan kertomiin lukijmääriin on uskominen, ei minusta Nyman tarvitse mainostilaa, mutta siltä hänen kirjoituksens vaikuttavat.

----------


## JSL

zige: Nymanin ja Nylundin riita on paljon leaksia vanhempaa perua.. 
Siitä tässä mun tulkintani mukaan on kysymys ja nyt Nylund sai kostaa vaunut.org kirkonkirouksen muodossa. 
Kohusivusto on ihan sivuseikka.

----------


## zige94

> zige: Nymanin ja Nylundin riita on paljon leaksia vanhempaa perua.. 
> Siitä tässä mun tulkintani mukaan on kysymys ja nyt Nylund sai kostaa vaunut.org kirkonkirouksen muodossa. 
> Kohusivusto on ihan sivuseikka.


Juu sen tiedänkin et on paljon aikasemmin alkanut, sen olen vorgin viesteistä ymmärtänytkin. Nyman sai vorgista ip-bannit, perusti oman vuotosivuston jonne alkoi juttuja kirjoittelemaan, jonkun aikaa on täällä ollut rekisteröityneenä mutta hiljaa eli kirjoittamatta ja nyt yhtäkkiä kun vorgissa aletaan uudestaan Nymanin bänneistä puhumaan, hän hyppää esiin ja alkaa pelkästään VRLeaksiin liittyviä juttuja kirjoittamaan tänne, mainostamaan VRLeaks merkintöjä jne. tätä minä suuresti ihmettelen.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Juu sen tiedänkin et on paljon aikasemmin alkanut, sen olen vorgin viesteistä ymmärtänytkin. Nyman sai vorgista ip-bannit, perusti oman vuotosivuston jonne alkoi juttuja kirjoittelemaan, jonkun aikaa on täällä ollut rekisteröityneenä mutta hiljaa eli kirjoittamatta ja nyt yhtäkkiä kun vorgissa aletaan uudestaan Nymanin bänneistä puhumaan, hän hyppää esiin ja alkaa pelkästään VRLeaksiin liittyviä juttuja kirjoittamaan tänne, mainostamaan VRLeaks merkintöjä jne. tätä minä suuresti ihmettelen.


Olikos tässä maassa sananvapautta? Entäs JLF:n ketjussa, jonka otsikko on "Offtopic"? Vai mennäänkö siihen, että jopa offtopic-aiheiset keskustelut pitäisi käyttää uutispäälliköllä ennen sen kuuluisan enterin painamista...  :Biggrin: 

Mites sellainen olisi, jos voitaisi palata päiväjärjestykseen, voisin julkaista vorgissa esimerkiksi viime kesän kuvia ja kommentoida juttuja, joihin mulla on näkemystä? Haluaisin harrastaa rautateitä siinä, missä kuka tahansa muukin ja jakaa tietoja ja taitoja muiden käyttäjien kesken. Itsellä tuli eilen kuluneeksi 23 vuotta siitä, kun tulin pyhän Martinlaakson asemalla kaapista ulos ja hurahdin lopullisesti rautateihin - en siis pelkkiin juniin.

Sananvapaus ja demokratia ovat sellaisia asioita, joita me suomalaiset pidämme aivan liian usein itsestäänselvyyksinä. Harmi vaan, että kompuroimme omaan näppäryyteemme näiden tiimoilta ja ammumme itseämme leikkipistoolilla polveen.

----------


## JSL

Kaivetaampa esille Nymanin ja kumppaneitten vuosia sitten tekeillä olleet paremmat ja vapaamielisemmät junasivut vaunut.org tilalle. 
Nyt tälle projektille olisi erittäin paljon tarvetta! 

Kyllä täällä jlf:llä voi aivan hyvin raportoida junahavainnoista ja aiheita siivotaan, jaetaan ja yhdistellään paremmin kuin valtasivustolla, 
jossa jokaisesta tasoylikäytäväkolarista tulee oma ketjunsa ja käyttäjillä ei ole lukutaitoa, vaan samasta aiheesta on helposti 2-3 alotusta, 
esim vaikkapa Sm3-junien poistumisesta tällä viikolla.

----------


## zige94

> Olikos tässä maassa sananvapautta? Entäs JLF:n ketjussa, jonka otsikko on "Offtopic"? Vai mennäänkö siihen, että jopa offtopic-aiheiset keskustelut pitäisi käyttää uutispäälliköllä ennen sen kuuluisan enterin painamista... 
> 
> Mites sellainen olisi, jos voitaisi palata päiväjärjestykseen, voisin julkaista vorgissa esimerkiksi viime kesän kuvia ja kommentoida juttuja, joihin mulla on näkemystä? Haluaisin harrastaa rautateitä siinä, missä kuka tahansa muukin ja jakaa tietoja ja taitoja muiden käyttäjien kesken. Itsellä tuli eilen kuluneeksi 23 vuotta siitä, kun tulin pyhän Martinlaakson asemalla kaapista ulos ja hurahdin lopullisesti rautateihin - en siis pelkkiin juniin.


Enhän minä kieltänyt sinua puhumasta täällä jne. Ihmettelin vain, mitä yrität, kun et kuitenkaan (ainakaan tällä) yritä keskustella, vaan kerroit/"mainostat" VRLeaksiin kirjoittamiasi juttuja. Tätä minä ihmettelen. Jos sinä normaalisti keskustelet meidän muiden harrastajien kanssa, niin siitä vain. Ei minulla siitä ole mitään valittamista, tai mitään sitä vastaan  :Smile:  Minun mielestäni leaks jutut voit pitää leaks sivustollasi, jossa ne voi käydä lukemassa kuka niin haluaa. Täällä voit sitten jos haluat (ja pystyt) keskustelemaan oikeasti rautatieharrastukseen kuuluvista asioista, eikä sinun leaks asioista. Sitähän varten sinulle on VRLeaks -sivu/blogisi.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Enhän minä kieltänyt sinua puhumasta täällä jne. Ihmettelin vain, mitä yrität, kun et kuitenkaan (ainakaan tällä) yritä keskustella, vaan kerroit/"mainostat" VRLeaksiin kirjoittamiasi juttuja. Tätä minä ihmettelen. Jos sinä normaalisti keskustelet meidän muiden harrastajien kanssa, niin siitä vain. Ei minulla siitä ole mitään valittamista, tai mitään sitä vastaan  Minun mielestäni leaks jutut voit pitää leaks sivustollasi, jossa ne voi käydä lukemassa kuka niin haluaa. Täällä voit sitten jos haluat (ja pystyt) keskustelemaan oikeasti rautatieharrastukseen kuuluvista asioista, eikä sinun leaks asioista. Sitähän varten sinulle on VRLeaks -sivu/blogisi.


Ei ole kyllä ollut tarkoitus mainostaa mitään, ja toisaalta, miksi olisi? Emme toimi kaupalliselta pohjalta ja meille on aivan se ja sama, kuinka moni sivustoamme lukee. Sen sijaan se ei ole aivan sama, toimiiko vaunut.org tai kustantajayhdistysten hallinto oikein. Koska nämä asiat liittyvät kiinteästi VRLeaksiin, on VRLeaks yksi asianosainen tässä ns. jupakassa.

Katsotaan, mitä tapahtuu. Itse toivon, että hommat lähtisivät hiljalleen kohti aikoja parempia.

----------


## Kantokoski

En väitä etteikö VRleaks olisi julkaissut jotakin mielenkiintoista, mutta keskittyminen pelkästään VR:n toimintaan tai muiden niin sanotusti tai näennäisesti yleishyödyllisten - julkisten - palvelujen parjaamiseen, vaikka yritysmaailmassa olisi korruption ja harmaan talouden kitkentää miljardien arvosta, olkoonkin että VR on oy näinä päivinä. Jos tavoitteena on VR:n monopoliaseman murtaminen, se on etenemässä muutenkin. En tarkoita etteikö VR yhtiötä saisi kritisoida. Idea on hyvä mutta konsepti on kehno, ja se kannattaisi laajentaa yritysmaailmaan yleensäkin, tai johonkin WikiLeaks tai OpenLeaks tyylisempään. VRleaksin toiminnasta saattaa 'kärsiä' johtoporras, mutta negatiivisen palautteen vastaanottaa useimmiten VR:n konduktoorit ja muut asiakaspalvelijat.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> En väitä etteikö VRleaks olisi julkaissut jotakin mielenkiintoista, mutta keskittyminen pelkästään VR:n toimintaan tai muiden niin sanotusti tai näennäisesti yleishyödyllisten - julkisten - palvelujen parjaamiseen, vaikka yritysmaailmassa olisi korruption ja harmaan talouden kitkentää miljardien arvosta, olkoonkin että VR on oy näinä päivinä. Jos tavoitteena on VR:n monopoliaseman murtaminen, se on etenemässä muutenkin. En tarkoita etteikö VR yhtiötä saisi kritisoida. Idea on hyvä mutta konsepti on kehno, ja se kannattaisi laajentaa yritysmaailmaan yleensäkin, tai johonkin WikiLeaks tai OpenLeaks tyylisempään. VRleaksin toiminnasta saattaa 'kärsiä' johtoporras, mutta negatiivisen palautteen vastaanottaa useimmiten VR:n konduktoorit ja muut asiakaspalvelijat.


Mietin ideaasi ehkä vuosi sitten, mutta pelkässä VR:ssä on ollut niin valtava määrä perkaamista, ettei yhden tai kahden ihmisen aika yksinkertaisesti riitä muiden yhtiöiden avaamiseen.

Kenttä on toki vapaa, joten sinähän voit aloittaa jonkun muun firman kaivamisen.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Leaksin 1-vuotiskemut ovat huomenna ravinteli Königissä klo 18.00 alkaen.

Teretulemast!

----------


## JSL

Muistin CSX-rautatieyhtiötä kritisoivan sivuston vuosien takaa: http://csx-sucks.com/ 
Vuosiin ollut kai aika hiljaiselolla, muuta en tunne. Mutta otin vertailukohteeksi.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Muistin CSX-rautatieyhtiötä kritisoivan sivuston vuosien takaa: http://csx-sucks.com/ 
> Vuosiin ollut kai aika hiljaiselolla, muuta en tunne. Mutta otin vertailukohteeksi.


Kas, tuosta en olekaan tiennyt.

Tarkennetaan nyt kuitenkin miljoonatta kertaa samaa asiaa: VRLeaks ei ole yhtä kuin VR:ää tarkoitushakuisesti kritisoiva sivusto, eikä se dissaa VR:ää. VRLeaks on paljon muuta; se on tavallaan katalyytti lukuisten instanssien ja ihmisten välillä ja pyrkii saamaan tietyn substanssin eri toimijoiden, päättäjien ja omistajaohjauksen saralla.

Kas kun tulikin hienosti muotoiltua toi viimeinen lause  :Smile:

----------


## Samppa

> VRLeaks on paljon muuta; se on tavallaan katalyytti lukuisten instanssien ja ihmisten välillä ja pyrkii saamaan tietyn substanssin eri toimijoiden, päättäjien ja omistajaohjauksen saralla.
> Kas kun tulikin hienosti muotoiltua toi viimeinen lause


Nyt kun vielä muotoilisit sen niin, että me kaikki ymmärtäisimme mitä tuo oikeasti käytännön toiminnan näkökulmasta tarkoittaa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Nyt kun vielä muotoilisit sen niin, että me kaikki ymmärtäisimme mitä tuo oikeasti käytännön toiminnan näkökulmasta tarkoittaa.


Voin muotoilla sen tulevaisuudessa, mutta en vielä. Enkä halua olla turhantärkeä tässä kohtaa, sillä siihen ei ole kohdallani mitään syytä.

----------


## JSL

Uusimmista vuodoista: mosakuskien valmistuminen kortistoon on suuri lahja VR OY:ltä Proxionille  :Wink:

----------


## JSL

Tossa oli poistetussa viestissä kysymys, miten sijoitan VR leaks? 
Se on kuten "Tamminiemen pesänjakajat" ristiriitaisia tunteita herättävä julkaisu, jonka sisältöä myöhemmässä historiassa kiitellään. 
Kuten totesin, lehdet jo kopioi uutisideansa sieltä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Moni ei ymmärrä sitä, minkä verran suoraan sanottuna sapettaa se, että oma duuni pöllitään kysymättä siihen lupaa ennakkoon.


Ihan vain varmistuksena: Kysyykö VRLeaks lupaa ennakkoon VR:n dokumenttien kirjoittajilta, ennen kuin pöllii heidän duunaamansa tekeleet?

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Ihan vain varmistuksena: Kysyykö VRLeaks lupaa ennakkoon VR:n dokumenttien kirjoittajilta, ennen kuin pöllii heidän duunaamansa tekeleet?


Luinko kysymyksesi oikein? Todennäköisesti en, joten voitko toistaa? Lukiko tuossa kysymyksessäsi todella verbi _pöllii_?

----------


## tlajunen

> Lukiko tuossa kysymyksessäsi todella verbi _pöllii_?


Kyllä. Käytin sitä samassa merkityksessä kuin sinäkin, eli "julkaisee kirjallisen sisällön pyytämättä lupaa sisällön alkuperäiseltä tuottajalta".

Olen tyytyväinen ihan kyllä/ei-vastaukseen.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Kyllä. Käytin sitä samassa merkityksessä kuin sinäkin, eli "julkaisee kirjallisen sisällön pyytämättä lupaa sisällön alkuperäiseltä tuottajalta".
> 
> Olen tyytyväinen ihan kyllä/ei-vastaukseen.


VRLeaks ei ole koskaan julkaissut ensimmäistäkään dokumenttia ilman, että VRLeaksia olisi pyydetty julkaisemaan dokumentteja. Emme ole koskaan tehneet näin, emmekä tule koskaan näin tekemäänkään.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Jahas, sitä on napsahtanut feediin tällainen:
--
https://vrleaks.wordpress.com/2013/0...assa-1-4-2013/

----------


## joht. Nyman

Saamieni tietojen mukaan VRLeaksin feediin paukahtaa tarinaa Edo-vaunuista tänään klo 14.01.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:12 ----------

Hupsankeikkaa, juttu tulikin ulos jo nyt:
--
http://vrleaks.wordpress.com/2013/04...ella-paikalla/

----------


## hmikko

VR ilmeisesti pelkää, että se menettää Edo-vaunujen paljastustilaisuuden lipputuloja.

----------


## Karosa

> VR ilmeisesti pelkää, että se menettää Edo-vaunujen paljastustilaisuuden lipputuloja.


 :Laughing:  "Tule ihailemaan uutta Edo-ohjausvaunua, hinta 10 euroa/aikuiset ja lapset."

----------


## JSL

Ei muuta kuin erikoiskuljetuksena lavetilla, ilman telejä ja pressutettuna tietä pitkin. Ihmeellistä Gestapo-Stasi touhua.

----------


## tlajunen

> VRLeaksille kerrottujen tietojen mukaan Edo-ohjausvaunu on mysteeri myös veturinkuljettajille


Ilmeisesti tämäkin asia on varmistettu useammasta lähteestä, kuten VRLeaks on ainakin aiemmin väittänyt toimivansa kaikkien väitteidensä kohdalla.

Kuitenkin, tunnen useampiakin kuljettajia, jotka ovat olleet mukana ohjausvaunuprojektissa käytännössä alusta asti, heille vekottimessa tuskin on mitään mysteeriä. Vehkeen toimintaperiaate ja moni yksityiskohtakin on meikäläisellekin varsin kirkkaasti tiedossa, vaikken olekaan mukana projektissa.

Artikkeli ei näyttäisi tarjoavan mitään dokumentaarista todistetta muidenkaan väitteiden tueksi. Ehkä niiden taustalla on ihan faktaakin. Ehkä ei. Yllälainaamani väärän tiedon (voisiko sanoa jopa valheen?) perusteella mahdotonta sanoa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Artikkeli ei näyttäisi tarjoavan mitään dokumentaarista todistetta muidenkaan väitteiden tueksi. Ehkä niiden taustalla on ihan faktaakin. Ehkä ei. Yllälainaamani väärän tiedon (voisiko sanoa jopa valheen?) perusteella mahdotonta sanoa.


Johdattelutaito on hyvä omistaa, mutta siihen on huono kompuroida.

----------


## Matkalainen

> http://vrleaks.wordpress.com/2013/04...ella-paikalla/


VRLeaksilla lienee kuvaajan lupa kuvien julkaisuun?

----------


## zige94

> VRLeaksilla lienee kuvaajan lupa kuvien julkaisuun?


Samat kuvat löytyvät myös vaunut.orgista. Lisäksi kun katsot kuvaa tarkemmin, huomaat ettei ole edes kopioitu vaunut.orgista koska kuvat ovat isommalla resoluutiolla kuin mitä vaunut.orgiin voi edes lisätä... Itse en oikein keksi mistä muualtakaan kyseiset kuvat on voitu saada kuin kuvaajalta...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Samat kuvat löytyvät myös vaunut.orgista.


No eihän nyt tuo tarkoita mitään, vai sisältyykö vaunut.orgin julkaisuehtoihin oikeasti muka se, että julkaisemalla kuvan vaunut.orgissa kuvaaja antaa vapauden käyttää kuvaansa missä tahansa muualla? Tuskin.

Linkin vaunut.orgiin ja siihen kuvaan siellä saa toki laittaa mihin huvittaa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

VRLeaksin julkaisemat kuvat eivät liity vaunut.orgiin. Saimme alkuperäisotokset kuvaajalta, samoin kuin saimme kuvien julkaisuoikeudetkin, mikäli mainitsemme kunkin kuvan yhteydessä kuvaajan nimen ja lisäksi, mikäli emme käytä kuvia kaupallisiin tarkoituksiin.

Ihme sekoilua ja salaliittoteorioita jengillä. Eikö teillä ole muuta tekemistä? Paistaisitte vaikka italianpataa, kävisitte lenkillä tai yliopistolla. Koiran hankkiminen himaan on tietty myös yksi hyvä vinkki, mikäli tekemisen puutetta ilmenee liiaksi.

Kaikki ei todellakaan ole niin pahaa, miltä se ehkä aluksi näyttää.

----------


## zige94

> No eihän nyt tuo tarkoita mitään, vai sisältyykö vaunut.orgin julkaisuehtoihin oikeasti muka se, että julkaisemalla kuvan vaunut.orgissa kuvaaja antaa vapauden käyttää kuvaansa missä tahansa muualla? Tuskin.
> 
> Linkin vaunut.orgiin ja siihen kuvaan siellä saa toki laittaa mihin huvittaa.


En väittänytkään niin. Luetkohan koskaan viestejä kunnolla, välillä tuntuu että et.

Mutta postin loput tekstistä, sillä niillä ei ole mitään virkaa koska joht. Nyman on jo vastannut ennen omaa viestiäni.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En väittänytkään niin. Luetkohan koskaan viestejä kunnolla, välillä tuntuu että et.


Joskus en, mutta nyt kyllä luin (ja väittäisin, että myös useimmiten). Ja totta kai ymmärsin siitä, että oli muitakin syitä päätellä, että kuviin oli julkaisulupa. Mun pointtini silti ei siitä muutu: se ei vielä merkitse mitään, että kuvat olivat myös vaunut.orgissa. Eli miksi siis mainita sitä perusteena ollenkaan? Viestisi oli kuitenkin selkeästi: 1. Kuvat olivat myös vaunut.orgissa. 2. Lisäksi jotain muita syitä, miksi kuviin olisi julkaisulupa. Eihän tuosta voi päätellä muuta kuin, että tarkoitat että jo kohta 1 riittäisi siihen, että kuvat saa julkaista VRLeaksissa.

Ja ei, tämä ei tarkoita, että olisin missään vaiheessa epäillyt, ettei kuviin ole julkaisulupaa. Mun pointtini vain oli, että se, että kuvat ovat myös vaunut.orgissa, ei liity mitenkään siihen, saako niitä julkaista VRLeaksissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:27 ----------

Siis tiivistettynä keskustelu meni näin:

- VRLeaksilla lienee kuvaajan lupa kuvien julkaisuun?
- Samat kuvat löytyvät myös vaunut.orgista.
- [lisää tekstiä, joka ei mitenkään kumoa edellistä repliikkiä]

Siis kun kysytään, onko lupaa, vastataan että kuvat löytyvät vaunut.orgista. Päätelmä: vastaaja haluaa sanoa, että kuvien löytyminen vaunut.orgista indikoi, että on lupa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Siis tiivistettynä keskustelu meni näin:
> 
> - VRLeaksilla lienee kuvaajan lupa kuvien julkaisuun?
> - Samat kuvat löytyvät myös vaunut.orgista.
> - [lisää tekstiä, joka ei mitenkään kumoa edellistä repliikkiä]
> 
> Siis kun kysytään, onko lupaa, vastataan että kuvat löytyvät vaunut.orgista. Päätelmä: vastaaja haluaa sanoa, että kuvien löytyminen vaunut.orgista indikoi, että on lupa.


Elmo: olen aina pitänyt sua ihan fiksuna jeppenä, joten älä nyt viitsi puuttua tällaiseen täysin epäolennaiseen asiaan.

Meillä oli ja on lupa julkaista kuvat ja se on tuotu hyvin yksiselitteisesti nyt julki. Edo-vaunun kuvat eivät olleet kuitenkaan se asiaydin, vaan nimenomaisesti tuo jutun otsikko.

Huomenna voi soitella, mutta olen klo 11.30-12.45 kampaajalla, jossa parturitäti halkoo multa hiuksia koko rahan edestä, mutta ei puutu siihen oikeaan ongelmaan, eli juurikasvuun.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Elmo: olen aina pitänyt sua ihan fiksuna jeppenä, joten älä nyt viitsi puuttua tällaiseen täysin epäolennaiseen asiaan.


Epäolennainen ehkä VRLeaksin kannalta, mutta ei netistä löytyvien kuvien käyttöoikeus ole minusta niin epäolennainen asia, etteikö virheellisiä käsityksiä tai viestejä, joista voi saada virheellisen käsityksen, voisi oikaista.

Minuahan ei kiinnostaisi tämän aiheen jauhaminen yhtään enää, koska minun oli vain tarkoitus kommentoida, että kuvan olo vaunut.orgissa ei tarkoita oikeutta käyttää sitä missään muualla. Mutta jos kerran minun kanssa lähdetään asiasta väittelemään, niin totta kai vastaan. Ja kun kerran itsekin halusit epäolennaisesta asiasta käydä edelleen keskustelua, niin kyllä mä siihen vastaan. Kun kerran kirjoitetaan minusta ja minun kirjoittamisesta, eikä itse asiasta.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Riittääkö sinulle tämä kopio Olavi Huotarin mailista, vai jänkätäänkö lisää?

--

_Morjens!

Tässä muutama kuva 50 %:n kokoisena mutta edelleen kovasti pakattuna. Mihinkään kaupalliseen käyttöön ei luonnollisesti saa käyttää ja jos laitat mihinkään muuten esille niin kuvaajan nimi on mainittava.

-Olavi-_

----------


## zige94

> Joskus en, mutta nyt kyllä luin (ja väittäisin, että myös useimmiten). Ja totta kai ymmärsin siitä, että oli muitakin syitä päätellä, että kuviin oli julkaisulupa. Mun pointtini silti ei siitä muutu: se ei vielä merkitse mitään, että kuvat olivat myös vaunut.orgissa. Eli miksi siis mainita sitä perusteena ollenkaan? Viestisi oli kuitenkin selkeästi: 1. Kuvat olivat myös vaunut.orgissa. 2. Lisäksi jotain muita syitä, miksi kuviin olisi julkaisulupa. Eihän tuosta voi päätellä muuta kuin, että tarkoitat että jo kohta 1 riittäisi siihen, että kuvat saa julkaista VRLeaksissa.
> 
> Ja ei, tämä ei tarkoita, että olisin missään vaiheessa epäillyt, ettei kuviin ole julkaisulupaa. Mun pointtini vain oli, että se, että kuvat ovat myös vaunut.orgissa, ei liity mitenkään siihen, saako niitä julkaista VRLeaksissa.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:27 ----------
> 
> Siis tiivistettynä keskustelu meni näin:
> 
> - VRLeaksilla lienee kuvaajan lupa kuvien julkaisuun?
> ...


Eli joko et lukenut viestiäni tai et ymmärtänyt sitä. Matkalainen kysyi että onko kuvien julkaisuun lupaa, totesin että "Samat kuvat löytyvät myös vaunut.orgista.". Olet oikeassa siinä mielessä etteivät ne liity mitenkään tähän, mainitsin tämän siksi että suurin osa on ne siellä nähnyt ja voivat ajatella että olisi sieltä kopioitu. Senpähän vuoksi lisäsin vielä näin "Lisäksi kun katsot kuvaa tarkemmin, huomaat ettei ole edes kopioitu vaunut.orgista koska kuvat ovat isommalla resoluutiolla kuin mitä vaunut.orgiin voi edes lisätä... Itse en oikein keksi mistä muualtakaan kyseiset kuvat on voitu saada kuin kuvaajalta..." Eli vaunut.orgissa on kuitenkin pienempi resoluutioiset kuvat kuin mitä VRLeaksillä josta voi päätellä etteivät kuvat ole sieltä vaan kuvaajalta itseltään saatuja.

----------


## Matkalainen

> VRLeaksin julkaisemat kuvat eivät liity vaunut.orgiin. Saimme alkuperäisotokset kuvaajalta, samoin kuin saimme kuvien julkaisuoikeudetkin, mikäli mainitsemme kunkin kuvan yhteydessä kuvaajan nimen ja lisäksi, mikäli emme käytä kuvia kaupallisiin tarkoituksiin.
> 
> Ihme sekoilua ja salaliittoteorioita jengillä. Eikö teillä ole muuta tekemistä? Paistaisitte vaikka italianpataa, kävisitte lenkillä tai yliopistolla. Koiran hankkiminen himaan on tietty myös yksi hyvä vinkki, mikäli tekemisen puutetta ilmenee liiaksi.
> 
> Kaikki ei todellakaan ole niin pahaa, miltä se ehkä aluksi näyttää.


Ei ollut tarkoitukseni salaliittoteoretisoida, kunhan halusin varmistaa että kuvaajan oikeudet toteutuvat (itsekin kun kuvaan harrastuksekseni). Pahoitteluni, jos vaikutti muulta. On varmasti kuvaajankin kannalta hienoa saada julkisuutta VRLeaksin kautta.




> Eli joko et lukenut viestiäni tai et ymmärtänyt sitä. Matkalainen kysyi että onko kuvien julkaisuun lupaa, totesin että "Samat kuvat löytyvät myös vaunut.orgista.". Olet oikeassa siinä mielessä etteivät ne liity mitenkään tähän, mainitsin tämän siksi että suurin osa on ne siellä nähnyt ja voivat ajatella että olisi sieltä kopioitu. Senpähän vuoksi lisäsin vielä näin "Lisäksi kun katsot kuvaa tarkemmin, huomaat ettei ole edes kopioitu vaunut.orgista koska kuvat ovat isommalla resoluutiolla kuin mitä vaunut.orgiin voi edes lisätä... Itse en oikein keksi mistä muualtakaan kyseiset kuvat on voitu saada kuin kuvaajalta..." Eli vaunut.orgissa on kuitenkin pienempi resoluutioiset kuvat kuin mitä VRLeaksillä josta voi päätellä etteivät kuvat ole sieltä vaan kuvaajalta itseltään saatuja.


Vaikka kuvat olisi saanut suoraan kuvaajalta, ei se automaattisesti tarkoita julkaisulupaa. Näin itsekin, etteivät ne ole samoja kuin vaunut.orgissa, mutta se ei tarkoita, etteivätkö ne voisi olla muualla esillä tai päätyä jonkin välikäden kautta VRLeaksille tai päätyä vaikka suoraan VRLeaksille mutta ilman julkaisulupaa.

Ja korostan vielä: En syyttänyt ketään mistään, halusin varmistua, että kuvaajan oikeudet toteutuvat. Sain varmistuksen, ja olen tyytyväinen.

----------


## hylje

Jos pysytään vielä hetki sivuraiteella, on minusta täysin tyrmistyttävää miten innokkaasti eräät puolustavat jo tehdyn työn kateellista suojaamista kaikelta käytöltä. Valokuvan kun on ottanut ja kerran jakanut nettiin valokuvaajalla loppuu työt. Olen sen verran vanhanaikainen, että työn tekemisestä pitää maksaa palkkaa. Valmiiksi tehdystä työstä uuden palkan saaminen on ihmeellistä työn arvon väheksymistä: ei työn tekemättömyydestä pitäisi rahaa saada.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Jos pysytään vielä hetki sivuraiteella, on minusta täysin tyrmistyttävää miten innokkaasti eräät puolustavat jo tehdyn työn kateellista suojaamista kaikelta käytöltä. Valokuvan kun on ottanut ja kerran jakanut nettiin valokuvaajalla loppuu työt. Olen sen verran vanhanaikainen, että työn tekemisestä pitää maksaa palkkaa. Valmiiksi tehdystä työstä uuden palkan saaminen on ihmeellistä työn arvon väheksymistä: ei työn tekemättömyydestä pitäisi rahaa saada.


Ei täällä kukaan ole nähdäkseni ollut vaatimassa moninkertaista palkkaa yhden työn tekemisestä. Edo-kuvien nappaaja on tuskin saanut ensimmäistäkään palkkaa kuvistaan, ja siten - ainakin minusta - olisi erityisen turhauttavaa, jos niitä leviteltäisiin ilman lupaa jossain. VRLeaks voi olla amatöörikuvaajalle hyväkin paikka levittää omia kuviaan ilmaiseksi, VRLeaksilla kun kuitenkin on paljon lukijoita, jolloin kuvaajakin saa julkisuutta ja parhaimmillaan ehkä työtarjouksenkin.

Valokuvauksesta noin yleisemmin: Eipä ole maailmassa montakaan valokuvaajaa, joka on rikastunut työllään. Aika paljon vähemmän kuin esimerkiksi muusikoita. Valokuvien uudelleen julkaisuista maksettavat korvaukset eivät ole niin suuria kuin äkkispäätä voisi kuvitella, ja valokuvaajan on aika vaikea elättää itseään pelkästään kuviensa julkaisukorvauksilla. Lisäksi, yhden (julkaisukelpoisen) valokuvan ottamiseen voi hyvinkin kulua tuntikausia aikaa, sen lisäksi, että kuvan kehitykseen, kuvausjärjestelyihin yms. kuluvaa aikaa harvoin lasketaan mukaan ollenkaan. Mitä yritän tässä sanoa, on, että kuvan ensi julkaisusta maksettavaa korvausta voisi palkan sijaan pitää palkan ensimmäisenä osamaksueränä, ja (mahdollisia) uudelleenjulkaisukorvauksia loppuina osamaksuerinä. Taitava kuvaajahan saattaisi pian tienata kuukausipalkan verran rahaa kuukaudessa, hui!

----------


## joht. Nyman

VRLeaksin juttua Edo:n esittelystä on täydennetty hieman:

--

http://vrleaks.wordpress.com/2013/04...ella-paikalla/

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Riittääkö sinulle tämä kopio Olavi Huotarin mailista, vai jänkätäänkö lisää?


En mä ymmärrä, miksi itse haluat jänkätä asiasta. En mä ole missään vaiheessa väittänyt, ettei lupaa kuvien käyttöön ole. Mene nyt lukemaan aikaisemmat viestini vielä uudelleen niin monta kertaa, että itsekin huomaat asian. Kuten jo ihan ensimmäisessä viestissäni sanoin, halusin vain täsmentää, että sillä, että kuvat on julkaistu vaunut.orgissa, ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, onko julkaisulupaa vai ei. Ja siinä vaiheessa toki oletin, että käyttölupa on saatu muuten.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:35 ----------




> Eli joko et lukenut viestiäni tai et ymmärtänyt sitä. Matkalainen kysyi että onko kuvien julkaisuun lupaa, totesin että "Samat kuvat löytyvät myös vaunut.orgista.". Olet oikeassa siinä mielessä etteivät ne liity mitenkään tähän, mainitsin tämän siksi että suurin osa on ne siellä nähnyt ja voivat ajatella että olisi sieltä kopioitu.


Luin viestisi. Usko nyt sanaani siitä äläkä väitä vastaan. Minulla ei ole mitään tarvetta valehdella asiassa. Ja myös ymmärsin viestisi, mutta tein vain siitä tulkinnan, jota et tarkoittanut. Mutta tulkintani ei ollut väärä.

Ja erityisesti kannattaa huomioida, että tämä on foorumi: täällä kirjoitetaan foorumin kaikille lukijoille. Olin alusta alkaen sitä mieltä, että merkitys, jonka viestiisi teit, oli melko varmasti tahaton. Mutta halusin täsmentää asian nimenomaan kaikille lukijoille. En nyt vain tällä kertaa käyttänyt mitään metatekstiä siinä, että "et varmaan tarkoittanut tätä, mutta viestistäsi voisi tehdä sen tulkinnan, että tarkoitat, että --". Koska se on täysin turhaa itse asian kannalta. Tarkoitukseni oli vain lyhyesti täsmentää itse asia ja jättää se sikseen. Nymanin sanaa käyttääkseni, en uskonut että asiasta pitäisi "jänkätä".

----------


## tlajunen

Rautatieharrastussivusto Vaunut.orgin käyttäjä kyseli jonkinlaisten todistusten perään liittyen tähän tuoreimpaan artikkeliin Edo-vaunuihin liittyen:




> Kyselin VRLeaksiltä jonkinlaista todistusaineistoa uutisen tueksi, ettei tarvitsisi uskoa pelkkiä väitteitä. Vastaukseksi sain, että "VRLeaksin juttuihin kannattaa aina suhtautua terveellä lähdekriittisyydellä, kuten minkä tahansa muunkin median esittämiin väittämiin."


Viesti kokonaisuudessaan asiayhteydessään: http://vaunut.org/keskustelut/index.....html#msg39183

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tässä on lausuntoa VRLeaksista, olkaatten guutten taaggen:

--

www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WAKlvlgdRI

----------


## joht. Nyman

Leaksin tuorein juttu on nyt luettavissa:

--

http://vrleaks.wordpress.com/2013/06...stu-kysyntaan/

----------


## hmikko

> Leaksin tuorein juttu on nyt luettavissa:
> 
> --
> 
> http://vrleaks.wordpress.com/2013/06...stu-kysyntaan/


Uuden hinnoittelun tultua voimaan syynäsin itsekin aika tarkkaan käyttämieni reittien hinnat eri viikonpäivinä ja vuorokaudenaikoina. Lopputulema oli, että yhtä tyhjän kanssa on tuo nyt aloitettu kysynnän mukainen hinnoittelu. Hinnat vaihtelevat niin vähän, että en usko, että ne ohjaavat ketään "hiljaisen ajan" vuoroon, lukuunottamatta ehkä jotain neuroottisen nuukaa tyyppiä joka haluaa säästää lyhyellä matkalla euron. Blogiin linkatuissa Facebook-vastauksissa VR toteaa tämän itsekin aika selvästi:

"Käytännössä siis samalle päivälle suosittu aamun lähtö Helsinki - Oulu hinta esimerkiksi 81 euroa ja illalla vähemmän suosittu lähtö 74 euroa."

Seitsemän euron hintaero ei tuossa summassa vielä ohjaa ketään minnekään, väitän. Helsinki - Oulu -välin matka-aika on kuutisen tuntia, missä tilanteessa useimmille lähtö tai perille saapuminen oman päiväohjelman kannalta tolkullliseen aikaan on helposti muutaman euron arvoinen asia. Jos olisi tarkoitus saada hiljaisten junavuorojen täyttöastetta paremmaksi, alennuksen pitäisi olla luokkaa 30 - 50 %.

----------


## JSL

http://yle.fi/uutiset/vrn_entiselle_...ksesta/6913738

----------


## joht. Nyman

Leaksin tuorein juttu alla. Tämä on aivan uskomaton sattuma, että meidän klo 20.00 julkaiseman jutun jälkeen Pendolino ajoi mällin rekan kanssa vartioimattomassa tasoristeyksessä *Ylistarossa*. Asioilla ei sinänsä ole mitään yhteistä, mutta jonkinlainen aiheyhteys jutuilla silti on - sitä kutsutaan turvallisuudeksi:

--

*VR parantaa kannattavuuttaan turvallisuuden kustannuksella*

----------


## JSL

Tämä Y-juna case katsotaan nyt loppuun asti. 
http://public.tableausoftware.com/vi...splay_count=no 
Tuon mukaan kyllä aivan selvää pässinlihaa että IC se myöhästelee. 

Sanoisin että VR OY:n jallitukset eivät enää mene rahvaaseen läpi ja touhulle saadaan joku roti.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö päätti, että lähijunaliikenteeseen ei tule muutoksia ainakaan ennen vuotta 2016. Näin ollen myös Y-junan liikenne säilyy ainakin siihen saakka nykyisen kaltaisena.

VRLeaksin uutinen

----------


## joht. Nyman

Hyvinhän tämä tarina lopulta päättyi. Mulla on vähän sellainen kutina selkäpiissä, että jatkossa VR:n voi olla "aavistuksen " vaikeampaa saada tahtoa läpi asiassa kuin asiassa, saati että vaatimukset menisivät itsestään selvänä proseduurina ministeriössä läpi.

Toisaalta tämä oli VR:lle myös melkoimen pr-farssi ja rähmälleenlento. Valehtelusta kun jää aina kiinni, ennemmin tai myöhemmin.

Ahneella on tietynlainen loppu, vai miten sitä sanotaan...

----------


## JSL

Eipä teidän Vennamolainen rötösherrajahtinne auttanut, rähmällään oleva liikenneministeriö alistui Haukivuorelle. 
Lie parasta antaa Putinin haltuun Suomen radat niin palaa kuri ja järjestys ja pääsemme yleisliittolaisiin rata- ja kalustostandardeihin!

----------


## aki

> Eipä teidän Vennamolainen rötösherrajahtinne auttanut, rähmällään oleva liikenneministeriö alistui Haukivuorelle.


LVM:llä ei ollut päätösvaltaa kuin kahteen junavuoroon jotka ovat Haukivuorelta klo 5.32 etelään ja klo 8.34 pohjoiseen. Nuo vuorot ovat nk. velvoiteliikennettä jota LVM voi edellyttää VR:ää liikennöimään omalla kustannuksellaan. Kyseisillä vuoroilla on ollut reilusti alle 500 matkustajaa vuodessa. Näiden kahden vuoron säilyttämisellä ei siis oikeasti olisi ollut juurikaan merkitystä kun minkäänlaisia paluuyhteyksiä ei olisi jäänyt jäljelle.

----------

